# 1-6 live...



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's almost game time boys... the rut is getting close... this cold weather should have em on their feet.

Lots of nice bucks being killed in lower Alabama and north Florida with dark tarsals... 

Northbound. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Im headed out too. Dang its COLD! Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

To many clothes and to far to walk. It’s 23 in the swamp and I am sweating profusely. Beats the hell out of sleeping in......


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Y'all crazy.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I may need to adjust my sock game a little.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Y'all crazy.


Cold enough to make your cod wrinkle....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

John B. said:


> It's almost game time boys... the rut is getting close... this cold weather should have em on their feet.
> 
> Lots of nice bucks being killed in lower Alabama and north Florida with dark tarsals...
> 
> ...


Im in a box. Its cold but bearable without all the wind like last wknd. Sitting in a spot I haven't hunted since last season. Plot is still frozen. Good luck everybody.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The amount of doves pushed down in the last week is impressive. They are everywhere...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyw523 (Jan 21, 2016)

Trying to catch one slipping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Boys, I sat all day yesterday and after checking cams, decided it was time to take a little break today. 

My observations over here on the East side:
- Bucks are mostly broke up from their bachelor groups, doing a little sparring, and periodically showing themselves in the daylight, mostly around 5pm.
- deer don't care about the cold. It was 23 yesterday and they came out at first light just like when it was 50 during Thanksgiving
- deer don't care about the wind. It was windy last week and I saw the same amount of deer
- deer don't care about the moon. They came out at first light, and fed off by 9am. Didn't return until 230ish and were feeding when I climbed down.
- deer LOVE corn this time of year. They love it all the time, but when it gets cold, I guess they crave the carbs. They literally run to the feeders.
- deer LOVE gall berries. Had them leave plot to work the gall berries in the cutover

Good luck to ya'll out in the cold today. Post up some bucks!!!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Amateur Alex said:


> Im in a box. Its cold but bearable without all the wind like last wknd. Sitting in a spot I haven't hunted since last season. Plot is still frozen. Good luck everybody.


That's an impressive setup you got there....green field next to cutovers with high enough grass that they feel safe!! Can you shoot them in the sage grass, or is it too high to see more than their ears (and racks!)?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Plan a failed again this morning, got a tripod set up over a thick sage field between 2 thickets I was gonna spend the day in, when I pulled up there were 5 truckloads Of rabbit hunters and dogs there.....chit I was wanting to hunt that bad

Oh well, In plan b now, got me some bologna sammiches, bananas and a pear, in for the long haul, ain’t coming down till dark or kill a buck. Good luck yall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ehh... I wouldn't get carried away. In my opinion nothing screws up a deer's natural movement/feeding pattern more than a corn feeder. Well, maybe human pressure but the 2 typically go hand in hand.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

It was 19 degrees when I got out of truck, sounds like the road hunters are out in full force...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

John B. said:


> Ehh... I wouldn't get carried away. In my opinion nothing screws up a deer's natural movement/feeding pattern more than a corn feeder. Well, maybe human pressure but the 2 typically go hand in hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Agree, Public woods vs. private grass patches and corn feeders are 2 totally different ball games.


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

bcbz71 said:


> That's an impressive setup you got there....green field next to cutovers with high enough grass that they feel safe!! Can you shoot them in the sage grass, or is it too high to see more than their ears (and racks!)?


Real hard to see. Got 5 does in the cut at almost 400yds. Barely see the shoulder through the sage. Keep losing them when they start walking, till they stop and pop there heads up.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Agree, Public woods vs. private grass patches and corn feeders are 2 totally different ball games.


I have both on two tracks of private land with very little pressure and I can't buy a deer. Everything moves at night, however, I know things will change soon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I have both on two tracks of private land with very little pressure and I can't buy a deer. Everything moves at night, however, I know things will change soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Ya can't buy a deer, but you dang sure can buy a Q Beam.....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Ya can't buy a deer, but you dang sure can buy a Q Beam.....


That I can do.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Amateur Alex said:


> Real hard to see. Got 5 does in the cut at almost 400yds. Barely see the shoulder through the sage. Keep losing them when they start walking, till they stop and pop there heads up.


It's cool to watch them approach from way off like that. I learned a lot about deer use of a plot when they clearcut the 100 acres next to one of my plots 5 years ago. Deer still used the same trails in the open but then I could see them 300 yards off. I was amazed at how many deer would stall out downwind of the plot and just turn around and go the other way for no reason when I had the wind in my favor...they just sensed something they don't like. Now, it's grown over and I can't see into....when they pop out, they are in range.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I have both on two tracks of private land with very little pressure and I can't buy a deer. Everything moves at night, however, I know things will change soon.


We have 1200 acres which isn't that large in the scheme of deer hunting but at every location, the deer act a little different. Some are great evening plots. Some are great morning plots. Some seem only to get used at night. Some have deer in them no matter when you hunt or drive by. Some have deer in them everyday in November, then come January, they don't get touched. The greatest distance between 2 plots is less than mile, but they might as well be in different counties the way they are used.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I’m out. Dogs running by pushed a buck. Then 3 guys came in looking for the dogs. I am 3/4 of a mile as the crow flies from the river. I still can’t get away from folks.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Small 6pt come by at 955, grunted at him once just see what he’d do, he hauled azz! Guess he’s been getting his tail whipped and didn’t want any more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Small 6pt come by at 955, grunted at him once just see what he’d do, he hauled azz! Guess he’s been getting his tail whipped and didn’t want any more!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beams not long enough?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

countryjwh said:


> beams not long enough?




No, maybe 12” wide, main beam about 14-15”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

It’s lunchtime boys!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Wind is not cooperating at all!! E-ESE is no good, forecasted to be the same all evening, as much as I hate to move, I have to, east wind in this stand sucks.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> Wind is not cooperating at all!! E-ESE is no good, forecasted to be the same all evening, as much as I hate to move, I have to, east wind in this stand sucks.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same problem for the stand I want to hunt this afternoon. Tempted to still try it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Same problem for the stand I want to hunt this afternoon. Tempted to still try it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Resist

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Headed to the woods. Checking in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Resist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Killing me

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Aight, been looking around for a lil bit, this is looking like best option for now without wasting a bunch of time . Got a lane about 125 yd long, 20’ wide, thick briar patches on both sides, area is eat up with buck sign..... here we go. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Been up about an hour letting things settle. Red Bull and snak stix got my stomach playing a tune. 
And a doe just blew at me. Crap.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I changed my plans and hunting s stand better situated for this wind.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Been up about an hour on a plot I've never sat... Wind is perfect and it's torn up pretty well. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

3 hens been on the plot a bit...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Bout to get prime time, lay em down


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I’m up a pine looking down an old road bed and into a thicket, a young deer ran around through here like it had rabies, panting like a dog,even scared a couple other deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Finally got settled on a small plot 100 yrs from the big creek. 3 bucks taken off this plot since beginning of December. Been told there's more shooters in here. Hope I wasn't given false info.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It's about deer-thirty, 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I’ve heard shots all over the place this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nothing, again

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

2 spikes running does. No shooters.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

11 hours in the woods today and seen 1 friggin deer......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seen a 3pt missing the other side. One yearling. Fresh scrape activity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I saw a nice 10 pt...hanging on the wall at Texas Road house. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Seen some slickheads and hens.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

damnifino3 said:


> I saw a nice 10 pt...hanging on the wall at Texas Road house.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk




Umm Texas Roadhouse...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Seen 4, but no horns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I"m taking a little break for about 2 weeks. I've been burnt out and need a break. I have not killed a deer yet this year. Been one slooooooow year. I shot a doe in archery season and didn't recover her even after a dog tracked her for over an hour. And my daughter got her first deer. And that's more than me this year. But it made my deer season the best one ever so far!!!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Had the 12oz ribeye at Texas Roadhouse last night. Good food. Saw a man walking in BW today tree stand on his back and only an orange cap. Is that legal?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

billyb said:


> Had the 12oz Robert at Texas Roadhouse last night. Good food. Saw a man walking in BW today tree stand on his back and only an orange cap. Is that legal?


Damn 12oz Robert? That's a biggun


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

billyb said:


> Had the 12oz Robert at Texas Roadhouse last night. Good food. Saw a man walking in BW today tree stand on his back and only an orange cap. Is that legal?


Bet he was cold.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought you were supposed to wear an orange vest.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Nothing, again
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You should have seen two dogs.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> Had the 12oz ribeye at Texas Roadhouse last night. Good food. Saw a man walking in BW today tree stand on his back and only an orange cap. Is that legal?


Not to derail, but a few days ago my wife and I ate at Chedders and I got the 20 oz ribeye. It was really good and cost $19.99 with 2 sides.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> I thought you were supposed to wear an orange vest.


500sq inches of blaze orange above the waist. A cap is not enough. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

